
Abusing Nvidia's Node.js to bypass application whitelisting - gbrown_
http://blog.sec-consult.com/2017/04/application-whitelisting-application.html
======
LinuxBender
I've not been able to update my NVidia drivers ever since they started doing
this. I don't allow outbound connectivity from software updates, nor from
Nvidia, nor to any telemetry sites. This blocks Windows Update from updating
drivers and also blocks the NVidia official driver update packages.

I can not find a .zip file on their site that has only the drivers.

In my opinion, not everything needs to be turned into a social networking site
or a gaming up-sell site. Certainly not driver updates.

